
A Victorian Lady’s Christmas Gift Guide. - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2016/12/19/a-victorian-ladys-christmas-gift-guide/
======
angmarsbane
“A costly gift from a gentleman to a young lady would be indelicate, as having
the appearance of a bribe upon her affections.”

I appreciate this line. There's some foresight here to avoid pressuring a
woman or forcing some obligation on her due to an expensive gift.

Gender aside, that's a nice foresight to have with anyone.

------
smacktoward
Interesting article!

The title as posted is a bit misleading, as the article covers not just gifts
the era considered appropriate for men but gifts for both men and women of
varying degrees of relation (married, family, courting/engaged, etc.) I'd
suggest changing to the title on the article itself, "A Victorian Lady’s
Christmas Gift Guide."

~~~
Avawelles
Fair point, but I thought the actual title of the article was misleading since
most of it is about gifts for men.

